# The Weather Channel's Stephanie Abrams is a hottie!



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Watching "First Outlook," on The Weather Channel, and I must say Stephanie Abrams is such a beautiful lady, and is a meteorologist to top it off!! :w00t:

Can we say...honey what is the weather looking like its going to do. I think I want to do a little fishing...sorry, was daydreaming for a moment there. :blush:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

She's a gator too. Pretty much a 10.


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

gator7_5 said:


> She's a gator too. Pretty much a 10.


Seminole as well.....

http://www.weather.com/tv/personalities/Stephanie-Abrams.html


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Looks so, so to me....... of course I have CSS.*


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Starlifter said:


> Watching "First Outlook," on The Weather Channel, and I must say Stephanie Abrams is such a beautiful lady, and is a meteorologist to top it off!! :w00t:


+1

And don't forget Maria Molina on Fox!


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I did a whole morning of segments from Destin with Stephanie and Mike Bettis a few years ago. She is as cute in person and pretty nice in general. A little standoffish but can't really blame her, probably gets a lot of unwanted "attention".

P_


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*I like that boat*

See that boat?:thumbup:


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Johnms said:


> See that boat?:thumbup:


She could never drown with those floatation devices!


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

I think the new girl on the Chevy Florida Fishing Report is a hotter weather chick and seems to have more personality, although Stephanie is hot with a great display.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

what boat ??? :whistling:


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

you just figured that out?


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Steph is a character in addition to being very pretty. And still single, I believe...hate it that she's been moved to the cesspool of NYC.

Imo, the WC has several honeys but they are sporting rings:

Jen Carfagno, Kelly Cass, Maria LaRosa, Crystal Egger, cougars Heather Tesh and Samantha Mohr.

My Wife gets pissed when I'm doing strut by strut commentary as they present the conditions. :thumbup:


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

pappastratos,

I've known about her "nice" forecasts for nearly 10 years. I'm an old
school TWC watcher going back to the days of John Hope and Hurricane Hugo, and I rode that bucking bronco of a hurricane like a true 7yr old champ in 1989!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Does she wanna go fishing??


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I always liked Alexandria Steele but I don't think she's on there anymore.
But I don't keep up with TWC unless there's a hurricane headed this way.


----------

